# 2007 Brute Force Engine Rebuild



## Torque Center (Jan 17, 2013)

Greetings,

I have a 2007 Brute in for a major engine rebuild. The problem is that Kawasaki is Backordered on the Crankshaft. Anyone know of an alternative? I looked in Parts Unlimited and Tucker Rocky and it does not look like anyone offers an aftermarket crank. I see a couple members here selling remanufactured cranks. Anyone members used one of these?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

The remanufactured cranks are usualy ones that have been lathed and a new bearing sized for it, you exchange your damaged one and its usualy a pretty good price i have not had to do it yet but im sure i wouldent hesitate


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Big Shannon on kawi riders, 225 out the door exchange. That's where mines going as soon as I get the case split.


----------



## BigIdaho (Jan 10, 2015)

what is wrong with the crank you have now? Is it bent or did you just spin the bearing? Reply and I'll send you picture of a new crankshaft I just built re using all the same parts rods and crankshaft. Oh yea it is two needle roller crankshaft bearings instead of two bushings. they fit together just like the OEM bushings. No more rebuilds. Something I have been working on for over two years.


----------



## Flow innovations (Sep 29, 2014)

What steps did you take to get to this point. Help a fellow out


----------



## YourAwesome750 (Jan 1, 2016)

BigIdaho can you pM me please


----------



## pupbiking (Jan 1, 2016)

i would be intereseted in your crank repair i have a 650 brute i havent tore down yet but im sure it has spun a rod bushing thanks


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

pupbiking said:


> i would be intereseted in your crank repair i have a 650 brute i havent tore down yet but im sure it has spun a rod bushing thanks


Give us a call here at nFLOW Remanufactured Engines and we can help you out with your crank. Call 812-402-8282 and ask for C.W. Thanks. 301 Moved Permanently


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you get a turned crank you need to grind the ball out of it an clean the oil passage after you get it cleaned you can tap the hole i use a 5/16 x 24 standard plug


----------

